# Poppy is 20 weeks old!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

My lovely scrummy puppy Poppy is 20 weeks old today! Just got back from weigh and worm and she is a whopping 3.1kg! Bless her, so tiny under all that fur!
What does everyone else's puppy weigh?

Annie and Poppy  xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was 5.2 kilos at 6 months and is now 6.3 kilos (adult). I think Poppy will be a small dog as Izzy is much smaller than most of the cockapoos on the forum. Is poppy a toy or minature? izzy is a minature x American.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow isn't she tiny?! Bless her. Luna is 13 weeks old tomorrow and weighs 4.5kg already


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

oh wow Poppy is a little one as Betty is one of the smaller ones at 5.2kg now at 16months (and she's only just got over 5kg recently!) and i've just checked the spreadsheet i had for her weight and she was 3.7kg at 20 weeks. Betty is an english x toy.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Biscuit is 15 weeks old and weighs 5.1kg. She still seems quite small to us - there is another cockapoo who lives around the corner who is 19 weeks old and is enormous compared to Biscuit  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Chip just got weighed yesterday at 10 weeks and he is 3.4kg. He was 2.6 when we got him at 8 weeks. Vet thought he might make it to just about 11kg when grown, I don't think either of his parents were that large! He has a miniature poodle dad and American Cocker mom.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My Betty is 16 weeks and 4.1kgs - so smallish.
She is English show cocker and Toy mix.
I love they way they can all be so different...


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Annie and Poppy said:


> My lovely scrummy puppy Poppy is 20 weeks old today! Just got back from weigh and worm and she is a whopping 3.1kg! Bless her, so tiny under all that fur!
> What does everyone else's puppy weigh?
> 
> Annie and Poppy  xxx


Beau is fifteen weeks and he weight 4.5 kilos.


----------



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

olly is 19 weeks and is 7kg


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW its crazy how much they vary. Poppy is an F1b cockapoo (cockapoo mum, miniature poodle dad). Happy bank holiday weekend everyone


----------

